# GMC 3500 Dump Fuel Gauge Stopped Working



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi
Looking for some help here. I have a 2000 GMC 3500HD dump gas 7.4L with dual tanks. The fuel gauge was working intermittenly and then it stopped working all together. Looking for ideas on what might cause it to stop working all together. 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Here are the things I replaced, was told to fix and or repaired on our 2000 GMC 3500. We replaced the front fuel pump sending unit, we repaired a module thats right under the driver side frame rail, I guess it controls certain things in the fuel system. The wiring was all rotted with ours. I was told they make or at least made a pig tail if you had dual tanks that eliminates the rear tank all together. Other than that, this is all I can offer. When we repaired the wiring to that module, the fuel needle works for about 3 months. I'm guessing if we replaced that module and did a weather tight wiring repair that would be the fix. That module from Chevy was about 180 buck's and is a fairly common thing to go bad due to it being exposed to the elements. Good luck!!!!!:waving:


----------

